# caad10 vs. caad9 does the new frame earn the extra $$$?



## joker1656 (Aug 2, 2010)

I apologize, but I originally posted in the "general" area. I am a noob, and forgot that they had manufacturer specific area. 

I had my heart set on a caad10 1. After a little searching, though, I found a last year's caad9 1 for several hundred less than this year's. Just bike to bike is there enough of a difference to warrant paying $400 to maybe $500 more for the caad10? 

If it sounds like a weird question coming from someone that is considering a 10 1, then maybe it is. I am pretty much a noob again. I know I am buying beyond my skill level, but that is what I want. Kinda like buying a sub moa rifle, but barely able to hold 1 moa yourself....


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're the type who needs the latest and greatest, or you race then paying more the the newer/marginally better frame may be worth it to you. If you're just a recreational rider save the cash and get the CAAD9. The CAAD9 is a great bike (I own one), and I can't imagine the CAAD10 is that much better because my bike rides like a dream. 

I hate the look of the CAAD10. I just think the frame is ugly, and I wouldn't trade up to a CAAD10 for anything even though I'm sure it's a great frame. Either way I'm sure you'll be happy with either bike, but it should come down to what bike feels best to you. Get on each and take them for a ride. That should make up your mind.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

It sounds like you have obsessed with gear before. If this is the case, do the 10 or you will always be regretting your decision.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

no . and get some nice wheels


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

malanb said:


> no . and get some nice wheels


Why? The RS80's are decent wheels - they're plenty for a n00b.
I've never ridden a CAAD9. I test rode a CAAD10 though. Unfortunately it was not a pleasant experience. My expectations were probably too high since everyone is raving about it and some people even compared it to carbon frames. I'm not sure what type of carbon they have ridden because it felt as harsh as any other aluminum frame that I've sat on. The fact that I rode a SuperSix just before probably didn't help either.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I think this is a pretty easy choice once you decide what you care about.

CAAD 9
-made in the USA
-time honored name
-generally considered a good looking bike

CAAD 10
-not made in the USA
-some people don't like the look of the frame
-newer tech

I had my choice and got the CAAD10 because I thought it was slightly more comfortable and felt better during very aggressive cornering. It also felt slightly stiffer in the bottom bracket. I'm happy with my choice but wouldn't have been unhappy with the CAAD9 either. Have fun with whichever you choose and put those miles in.


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

CAAD10 is a tad lighter, but the geo, components, wheels and endpoints are the same. Unless you are looking at the CAAD9 with sram red.

For a $400 savings its a decent deal.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

for most, neither is really worth more than a $750 sora bike 

the bike's not the weak link in the program


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd go CAAD9. Sure, the 10 frame is newer and 200g lighter. But I know for me personally, I could always use the leftover $400 savings for more new gear (or towards a new wheelset...the RS80's are not a made set, but there are certainly better out there if you intend to race).


----------



## joker1656 (Aug 2, 2010)

*thanks!*

Thanks for the input. I guess I expected some vehement fors, or againsts, but these thoughts will do just fine. Kind of a bland question, I guess.

Yes, I am definitely the weak link.  Not a dud, but no phenom for sure. lol

I do tend to have the Corvette taste with the Chevette income, so the latest and greatest is a temptation. I would probably be fine on a Sora bike, but know I would not be happy. It is the engine, not the chassis that makes a fast bike. There is something to be said, though, for that satisfaction of having a pretty kicka** bike. Maybe that is just me....

I guess it boils down to how great of a deal they make me on the 9/1...provided it is still available when I can truly flop down the cash. I guess until then it is a moot discussion. I will probably go for it, though. It is my size and my color preference. With the savings (over the 10), I could probably sell the RS80s and buy a set of 303's. Okay, probably not outright, but close. Then I think the bike would be pretty much a dream bike for me. Ehhh.... probably just keep the stock wheels. At least for quite awhile. It is a bike above my skill level anyway, no use pushin' the envelope with the better half LOL.

Thanks again for all the input, and for allowing my blather.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I am an extremely happy 2010 CAAD9 owner. Having just test rode the new CAAD10 today, I can say that it does feel very slightly stiffer. Other than that it just feels a little different, definitely not necessarily better, but not worse either. On the negative, as others have mentioned, it just doesn't look as sexy as the CAAD9 IMHO.

If I had to choose between the bikes at the same price point it wold be a difficult decision, but would I pay more for the CAAD10, definitely not. Just to be clear, not knocking the CAAD10 in any way, I'm just very satisfied with my BBQ CAAD9.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

never heard a bad word about the nine...kick a** footprint and color scheme to boot

i agree save the four bucks and get a nice pair of williams, eastons, or maybe even mavics. the nine is a nice alu bike bro


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Recently I brought back with me a new CAAD10-1 from the States. After this past weekend's ride in the mountains, I have to amend my statement above and unequivocally say that the CAAD10 is a significantly superior bike in every way! It's stiffer, smoother, more precise and lighter! I had a pretty good sense at how much better the CAAD10 was on the ride out to the mountains and on the climbs, but the descending... WOW that is where this bike truly shines! On two high speed very technical descents it was an absolute scalpel, staying flawlessly glued to the road. I have to admit that I was a bit sceptical about the S.A.V.E System with its micro-suspension effect, but I am now a wholehearted believer! I had no complaints about the CAAD9's comfort riding mountainous centuries nearly every weekend, but it's amazing how the CAAD10 takes the buzz out of the road and raises smoothness and comfort to a whole new level. That together with the rock solid tapered headtube makes for a high precision instrument!

OK, OK enough gushing from me... I just really didn't expect there to be this much of a difference. Color me seriously impressed! Cannondale you hit a homerun with the CAAD10!!


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

My CAAD9 is a great bike. Truely phenomenal. Others have told me the CAAD10 just adds to that and makes it ever so better. One reason I have been thinking about getting a CAAD10.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I love my CAAD9 as well, and will hate to see it go when I sell it in the next week or two. And as I mentioned, I honestly didn't expect there to be such a marked difference, but as good as the CAAD9 is, the CAAD10 rises to another level! I really can't sing its praises highly enough!


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Yamabushi said:


> I love my CAAD9 as well, and will hate to see it go when I sell it in the next week or two. And as I mentioned, I honestly didn't expect there to be such a marked difference, but as good as the CAAD9 is, the CAAD10 rises to another level! I really can't sing its praises highly enough!



Why not keep both?


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

tranzformer said:


> Why not keep both?


I live in central Tokyo, I don't have the space to keep two road bikes. And quite honestly, I don't think the CAAD9 would ever get ridden.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Not sure if the CAAD 9 is used or new, but you only get the warranty for new bikes. Also you want a 1 but you are stressing over $400? If you get a 1, are you going to replace everything with DA parts? They are significantly more expensive than Ultegra, for minimal performance gains. 
Between the two Id go CAAD 10. I rode the CAAD 10-4 and love that bike. Ill just say that the CAAD 10-4 is plenty of bike for me. My Supersix is many times more expensive than it. Lastly for the price of a CAAD 10-1 Id rather ride a Supersix.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Devastator said:


> Not sure if the CAAD 9 is used or new, but you only get the warranty for new bikes. Also you want a 1 but you are stressing over $400? If you get a 1, are you going to replace everything with DA parts? They are significantly more expensive than Ultegra, for minimal performance gains.
> Between the two Id go CAAD 10. I rode the CAAD 10-4 and love that bike. Ill just say that the CAAD 10-4 is plenty of bike for me. My Supersix is many times more expensive than it. Lastly for the price of a CAAD 10-1 Id rather ride a Supersix.



I agree. Sure the 10-1 is a nice ride, but if I went with a CAAD10 I would rather spec it out with Force/Rival. 


This thread is close to a year old, so I'm curious what the OP did.


----------

